

MSFT Office Live Workspace is in Beta - joez
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/office_live

======
joez
First impressions:

You can use firefox.

Worked on 2007 but not 2003. I assume this means it requires Office 2007 or
better.

Requires an additional download (update to Office, which I believe also
authenticates your copy) to create or edit files. (Can view files without)

No OneNote Live (yet?)

Overall, I must say it is pretty janky.

